# Who'll be your PerC Valentine? <3 <3 <3



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

Soooooooooo who'll be your PerC Valentine? :kitteh:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

@AesSidhe of course!!!


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

@Stray Venus Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Stray <3 <3 <3


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ehhhhhhh @Ginto :3 
What a beautiful romance you guys will have :'3


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

@Morpheus83 With lots of bloody good love and affection


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish I had a PerC valentine :crying: another lonely feb. 14th


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely Phemale said:


> I wish I had a PerC valentine :crying: another lonely feb. 14th


Well it's more mention someone like you're smacking them over the head with a club. They don't get a choice. Assert yourself my friend.


----------



## Sinsinity (Nov 14, 2014)

*smacks @Definitely Phemale over the head with a club*


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sinsinity said:


> *smacks @Definitely Phemale over the head with a club*


You got this. That was pretty damn smooth.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Good question! Didn't realize that V Day is coming. I'll take whoever wants me! 

Bringing back memories lmao, this one girl said "are you cereal?" When I asked her at like age 15 or something. Never had a valentine btw. I don't even know what is supposed to happen on that day.


----------



## Atypical (Jan 8, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Never had a valentine btw. I don't even know what is supposed to happen on that day.


You spend money. Lots of money.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Atypical said:


> You spend money. Lots of money.


Even if it's over PerC?


----------



## Atypical (Jan 8, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Even if it's over PerC?


... Maybe?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Atypical said:


> ... Maybe?


That's probably why I've never had a Valentine then. Not enough money to spend on people who aren't me.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Valentine's Day has me so bitter tbh

*cue _lonely_ by akon*


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

I think I will have to buy myself a rose, a card, chocolate and got to take myself out for a romantic dinner for one. Oh no wait I have to work at Valentines day. Something with a 50 Shades of Grey movie is going on in my cinema. *insert sarcasm* It's gonna be a lovely day */insert sarcasm*


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't have one yet but I'm open to considering offers . . .


:wink:


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't have 1 yet...how does one get a valentine


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

EternalFrost said:


> I don't have 1 yet...how does one get a valentine


Wal-Mart. Topshelf. Hard to reach.


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

yippy said:


> Wal-Mart. Topshelf. Hard to reach.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I have like three potential Valentines in mind. How do I pick one without maken the othurs mad?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I have nothing but mad love for @Wellsy and @MsBossyPants :blushed:


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm gonna go the safe route and play into the stereotype. @BlackDog @Green Girl @lilysocks @Swede @Serenade @TrippedOnReality @being @orionelf
One or all of you, feel free to be my Valentine~


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

@_An A_bsurd Man ?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

WT_Neptune said:


> I'm gonna go the safe route and play into the stereotype. @_BlackDog_ @_Green Girl_ @_lilysocks_ @_Swede_ @_Serenade_ @_TrippedOnReality_ @_being_ @_orionelf_
> One or all of you, feel free to be my Valentine~


Someone's a playah!


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

WT_Neptune said:


> I'm gonna go the safe route and play into the stereotype. @BlackDog @Green Girl @lilysocks @Swede @Serenade @TrippedOnReality @being @orionelf
> One or all of you, feel free to be my Valentine~


Awww, I feel special. My little heart is going pit-a-pat. It's nice to be one of the crowd for once.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Stelliferous said:


> Good question! Didn't realize that V Day is coming. I'll take whoever wants me!
> 
> Bringing back memories lmao, this one girl said "are you cereal?" When I asked her at like age 15 or something. Never had a valentine btw. I don't even know what is supposed to happen on that day.


Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids. ;D.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

WT_Neptune said:


> I'm gonna go the safe route and play into the stereotype. @_BlackDog_ @_Green Girl_ @_lilysocks_ @_Swede_ @_Serenade_ @_TrippedOnReality_ @_being_ @_orionelf_
> One or all of you, feel free to be my Valentine~


Sure, I can need a little bit more romance in my life.
Will you hold doors for me? * swoon *


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Veggie said:


> @Apolo - I'm in and I'll bring the booze
> 
> Edit: uh, it won't post my gif.


Woot woot!! I guess i'm looking forward to the big V day now!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

@Apolo Woot.  

So wait, can all four of us just party together?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Relevant (Valentines Day INTJ style)









@_Stelliferous_, I got you a little something (Cost billions of dollars, top shelf and has a theme! A theme is important if you want to be romantic, I hear...):

* *


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sinsinity said:


> *smacks @_Definitely Phemale_ over the head with a club*


You do know I have a dick, right? You sure you want me as valentine?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Swede said:


> Sure, I can need a little bit more romance in my life.
> Will you hold doors for me? * swoon *


Literally? Or open doors for you in your career? I'll do both~


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

WT_Neptune said:


> I'm gonna go the safe route and play into the stereotype. @_BlackDog_ @_Green Girl_ @_lilysocks_ @_Swede_ @_Serenade_ @_TrippedOnReality_ @_being_ @_orionelf_
> One or all of you, feel free to be my Valentine~


Aww, that's the sweetest thing anybody has ever said to me! The safe route _and_ a stereotype?

roud:


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Aww, that's the sweetest thing anybody has ever said to me! The safe route _and_ a stereotype?
> 
> roud:


ENFPs have to be with INTJs. So, will you perpetuate a stereotype with me? <333


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

@_Fern_

:blushed:


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

WT_Neptune said:


> Literally? Or open doors for you in your career? I'll do both~


Literally, of course! That's about as much romance as I can deal with. 

I handle my own career, thank you very much!








;-)


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

WT_Neptune said:


> ENFPs have to be with INTJs. So, will you perpetuate a stereotype with me? <333



*Wonders aloud what @Swede and @BlackDog think about E_S_FPs, if anything*


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

cardinalfire said:


> You know right? So where shall we go on a date? Apart from critically acclaimed audiobooks (lol) what else floats your boat?



Lets go to a basketball game and have them put our kiss in a giant digital heart for strangers to see. (I think thats what all the 'cool' people do for valentines day). 

I might throw a dramatic tantrum when you don't get me a diet coke and only get me coke. Damn it I said diet. See I can tell how much you listen to me. This represents how much you actually hear the words I say and care. Valentines date ruined. 

-------------------

For reals... I don't know don't worry I get my own cokes. "I don't know what do you wanna do"

I am about the easiest person to entertain. Just please no poetry houses. I would be the most obnoxious date ever then. 

Comedy club?

You don't have your gender listed so I guess I get a surprise good thing I am bi. :tongue:


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if he's ever noticed me, but I would let @FearAndTrembling take me out to dinner and buy me heart shaped chocolate. Not even the discounted stuff the day after Valentines Day, but the good stuff. Full price. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sad:

I'm just joking 

Of course you're the only one :tongue:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

@DaphneDelRey can have @Morfinyon :tongue:


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Vayne said:


> @DaphneDelRey can have @Morfinyon :tongue:


No thanks I got @TheChameleon


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

@Siouxsie


----------



## flloyd2277 (Feb 13, 2015)

k


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I did. lol I was only kidding about the crying part. I'm most definitely getting wine and snacks and binge watching Friends. 'Cause.... why not?


It's practically single people tradition.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Vayne said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm just joking
> 
> Of course you're the only one :tongue:












hmm..



Vayne said:


> @Siouxsie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not property. :dry:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Vayne said:


> @_Siouxsie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How romantic


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

I totally ship Vayne and Suzy <3.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Rinnie said:


> I totally ship Vayne and Suzy <3.


Hi rinnie :laughing:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

@Siouxsie somehow i'm reminded of 




hahaha.


----------



## WitchPuddin (Jul 13, 2014)

"Puritan Valentine's Day Cards" :laughing:

Puritan Valentine's Day Cards - CollegeHumor Post

(Intended only to be comedic. Please don't drag me).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Rinnie said:


> I totally ship Vayne and Suzy <3.


But he's so frustrating! 












Vayne said:


> @Siouxsie somehow i'm reminded of
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























:tongue:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> But he's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder where you got all that gif 
:tongue: hahaha


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Frosty said:


> @_Jesus_


You rang?








perpetuallyreticent said:


> Valentine's Day has me so bitter tbh
> 
> *cue _lonely_ by akon*


And funnily enough, those who are un-lonely may get to cue Lonely Island I Just Had Sex ft. Akon.

For some of them, followed by Blurred Lines.

And then later Down By the River (I Shot My Baby).


Man, that got dark fast...


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Vayne said:


> i wonder where you got all that gif
> :tongue: hahaha


From my heart :kitteh:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> From my heart :kitteh:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I have found my valentine! _@_ThePillowPetCatInMyRoom *hugs*


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Vayne said:


>


I don't see the image :sad:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> All the cutesy anime crap makes me want to punch someone in the face.
> Just though I'd share that. :happy:


You have a mirror right ?


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Vayne said:


> You have a mirror right ?


Punching a mirror only hurts my hand, I want to hurt someone else's face.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Punching a mirror only hurts my hand, I want to hurt someone else's face.


Why don't you try asking your close one ? 
Maybe they would like to help you.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> All the cutesy anime crap makes me want to punch someone in the face.
> Just though I'd share that. :happy:


How lovely.


----------



## wolvent42 (Jun 17, 2013)

@Vayne
*Fe *amry behind you stranger/brother to social injustice. keep on liking your cartoon cats


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

wolvent42 said:


> @Vayne
> *Fe *amry behind you stranger/brother to social injustice. keep on liking your cartoon cats


----------



## wolvent42 (Jun 17, 2013)

Vayne said:


>


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

LostFavor said:


> You rang?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> All the cutesy anime crap makes me want to punch someone in the face.
> Just though I'd share that. :happy:


Awwww hey Mr Grumpy Gills!
Are you upset you don't have a Valentines?


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Awwww hey Mr Grumpy Gills!
> Are you upset you don't have a Valentines?


I have a Valentine, she just doesn't know it yet is all!


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> I have a Valentine, she just doesn't know it yet is all!


Well... this is slightly depressing.
:crazy:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Well... this is slightly depressing.
> :crazy:


Other people just give up too easily.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

A love poem by Ayn Rand:
Roses are red
Violets are blue
Finish the Poem
You succubus of society.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Wow @Siouxsie, I'm so jealous he has you. Honestly. You're practically his "property," unf that's some sexy language right there.
> Wow sooooooo jealous!
> :happy:


lol










Ben and Jerry were never this aggravating. :crying::laughing:



a1b2c3d4 said:


> All the cutesy anime crap makes me want to punch someone in the face.
> Just though I'd share that. :happy:










:kitteh:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Siouxsie said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No in all seriousness though...
I was urr...
I was kinda hoping you'd be my valentine.
:blushed:


psych!
I ship Vayne and Siouxsie, but definitely did NOT see that one coming.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> No in all seriousness though...
> I was urr...
> I was kinda hoping you'd be my valentine.
> :blushed:
> ...


what you didn't see ?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Vayne said:


> what you didn't see ?


That you two had something going on.
LOL. Totally missed that one.

But..... I ship it! It's cute <3


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> No in all seriousness though...
> I was urr...
> I was kinda hoping you'd be my valentine.
> :blushed:
> ...


 :wink::tongue:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> That you two had something going on.
> LOL. Totally missed that one.
> 
> But..... I ship it! It's cute <3


Well, she gave me a PerC cookie first :laughing:

I wonder what do you mean by "something" ....


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Vayne said:


> Well, she gave me a PerC cookie first :laughing:
> 
> I wonder what do you mean by "something" ....


The cutesy anime thing that makes ABCD want to punch someone in the face.
:laughing:

I think someone should send him some flowers and balloons, just because it'll ruin his day.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Antipode said:


> Can anyone be my Valentine?












I love Puss in boots so much.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Shotophop said:


> I love Puss in boots so much.


My sister actually has her very own Puss in boots... well, minus the boots.



















(I can't help but mess with him. xD)


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

@Lady Lunar








Does that work?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Expy said:


> @Lady Lunar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works!


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Antipode said:


> My sister actually has her very own Puss in boots... well, minus the boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm crying. :laughing:

Tempted to post pics of my cat, but I don't wanna throw the thread too far off ;D


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Apparently PersonalityCafe.

I think am going to cry.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ohright.
It's tommorow.

Welp.
I'm screwed.
Err.. an hour.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Do I have to get an anime avatar to get someone as my valentine?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

A Valentine's Day poem for the great @Rinnie. <3<3<3<3<3<3<3. 



I know you're Scottish, 
And I'm Red White and KindOfBlue. 
But I have to confess, 











AKA I'll NEVER FORGET how amazing you are. And I wouldn't Trade you for The World. You're at the Center of my heart, this day and always. <3.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

^
Le cryz. 
I don't care... I SHIP IT <3

*totes tagging along on your special day to be emotional and ship you guise so hard*
:blushed:

edit: WHOOPS! I mean "k."
:tongue:


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn i have to ship siou siou and chou now


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

You people need to Google the word "ship" because it sure as heck doesn't mean what you apparently think it means.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> Damn i have to ship siou siou and chou now


Why the damn ?


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Twrankt said:


> Do I have to get an anime avatar to get someone as my valentine?


Maybe ? :tongue:


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Vayne said:


> Why the damn ?


Ikd i still have much joy and irisb whiskey inside of me dpn't ask me for epcifics


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> You people need to Google the word "ship" because it sure as heck doesn't mean what you apparently think it means.


There, there. You should create a new account, put a sexy name, make it female, post it here.
I'll ship it. roud:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Vayne said:


> There, there. You should create a new account, put a sexy name, make it female, post it here.
> I'll ship it. roud:


no ****


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

*KindOfBlue06* that is so horrible yet so amazing at the same time ....I think I am in love XD


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Good question. There is someone on here that I am hoping would be my Valentine. @Mr. Meepers, I am talking about you. You adorable, amazing little eevee you!!! Get over here and give me a huge kiss. hehehe

Here's your card, I hope you like it:blushed:.......


* *




I hope you don't mind me saying this here but you are genuinely the only person I want to be with forever. You've been there for me when I was at my lowest and you continue to make me feel special in anyway you can just so you can see me smile. You constantly give me your time, your attention and most of all your love. You have been I feel extremely lucky to have met and gotten close to you. To this day I still think gathering up the courage to talk to you was the best decision I have ever made. Because I have made not only a long lasting friendship in you but also a special kind of love that I have not known before. Everyday you make me feel like it's Valentines Day with your sweetness. And even if we've known each other for a long time, you still make me blush sooo much it's crazy. When I think of you and talk to you, I feel calm and relaxed. Like the whole world can crumble all around me, as long as you're there talking to me, everything will be okay. You are incredibly important to me. If I have not stressed that enough everytime we talk, I hope this post will make you see that. Thank you so much for everything that you are and everything that you have done for me. You truly are the best person I have ever met in my life. I hope our friendship and love lasts forever. I wuvs you my eevee. Happy Valentines day!!! *i kiss you* <3













Pleeeeeaaaaaaaassssseeee??????? 









YOu know you want to. hehehe


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Infermiera said:


> Good question. There is someone on here that I am hoping would be my Valentine. @Mr. Meepers, I am talking about you. You adorable, amazing little eevee you!!! Get over here and give me a huge kiss. hehehe
> 
> Here's your card, I hope you like it:blushed:.......
> 
> ...


a bucks for rejection.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Yet..


Are you offering yourself or?
:tongue:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> Are you offering yourself or?
> :tongue:


I dunno, it just seemed like the right thing to say at the time . Your status does say "engaged" though which is probably why someone would be confused. :tongue:


----------



## Bishop (Nov 16, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> ... I don't have a fiancé.


LOL... I've been duped by your profile status.

Status: Engaged

...Well I guess that's good news then.



* *


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> I dunno, it just seemed like the right thing to say at the time . Your status does say "engaged" though which is probably why someone would be confused. :tongue:


It also says my location is Venus.
:tongue:

(Just to get one in on the MRAs)


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Bishop said:


> LOL... I've been duped by your profile status.
> 
> Status: Engaged
> 
> ...


:kitteh::tongue::wink::ninja::blushed: :laughing:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> It also says my location is Venus.
> :tongue:
> 
> (Just to get one in on the MRAs)


Oh good, because my profile pic and quote are both a dig at feminists! :shocked:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Oh good, because my profile pic and quote are both a dig at feminists! :shocked:


You want to stand on a feminist?

I swear before you just wanted to have sex with them?

Oh, how things have changed :tongue:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> You want to stand on a feminist?


Woah, that actually sounds pretty fun!



DaphneDelRey said:


> I swear before you just wanted to have sex with them?


Woah, gross I'd never touch a feminist. Obviously I want a virginal princess who's only ambition is to keep me well fed and taken care of. :wink:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Woah, that actually sounds pretty fun!
> 
> 
> Woah, gross I'd never touch a feminist. Obviously I want a virginal princess who's only ambition is to keep me well fed and taken care of. :wink:


*glares at you completely unimpressed.*

This ain't over.
* *


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> :kitteh::tongue::wink::ninja::blushed: :laughing:


Oh god, i'm sowwy


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Vayne said:


> Oh god, i'm sowwy


For what? Lol.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> For what? Lol.


I thought you were engaged or something


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

Vayne said:


> @Lunagattina who's your hubby ? :happy:


Vayne!
you know that I'm not good in this kind of things...
:blushed:
don't ask me, please...


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Lunagattina said:


> Vayne!
> you know that I'm not good in this kind of things...
> :blushed:
> don't ask me, please...


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

Vayne said:


>


no... I wasn't blaming you
<3


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Ugh, get a room you two.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Ugh, get a room you two.


What? 
Are you talking to me?


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

Lunagattina said:


> What?
> Are you talking to me?


No no no, don't get a room, this is toooooooooooooooooooo cute to miss :kitteh:


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

AesSidhe said:


> No no no, don't get a room, this is toooooooooooooooooooo cute to miss :kitteh:


What are you saying?

I just said that I'm embarassed by this kind of questions, but it is my fault, not of people who ask.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Lunagattina said:


> What are you saying?
> 
> I just said that I'm embarassed by this kind of questions, but it is my fault, not of people who ask.


So, who's your hubby then? :crazy:


----------

